# Rv Trip Idea



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello everyone

Has anyone experienced travel on the provincial highways of Mexico, looking at trailering (someday soon) to Melaque, Mexico. I have seen rv units there by the dozens (although I did not see any Outbacks though) as there are three rv parks in the immediate area. The highways in and around Melaque to Manzanillo were not exactly shinning stars of infastructure maintenance though. So looking for your thoughts.

Thanks


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

camping canuks said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Has anyone experienced travel on the provincial highways of Mexico, looking at trailering (someday soon) to Melaque, Mexico. I have seen rv units there by the dozens (although I did not see any Outbacks though) as there are three rv parks in the immediate area. The highways in and around Melaque to Manzanillo were not exactly shinning stars of infastructure maintenance though. So looking for your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks


I have a little story about Mexico. Do with it what you will. A couple of months ago my oldest son who is 40, was working in El Paso. He decided to take a day trip across the border into Juarez. Two days later I get a call (in Washington) from him telling me that he had been kidnapped and I should wire $5000 or he was going to be put in the trunk of a car and the car was going in the river. I contacted the FBI who said that this is very common in Mexico. As it turns out the FBI isn't nearly as good in real life as they are on tv. We went through a two day ordeal that ended up with me wiring the money and my son being returned 5 days later. I have seen this same thing in the news with numbers as high as $50,000. I guess I got off cheap. I called the Mexican consulate in Seattle to report it to them and they basically blew it off. My son told me that the Mexican police were involved in his kidnapping. Be advised that Mexico is a 3rd world country with a corrupt government. Travel at your own risk.


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

We used to enjoy traveling to the beaches in Mexico. We used to go 2-3 times a year up until 5-6 years ago. We went to Rocky Point (about 1 hr drive south of Arizona) and Hermisillo (5 hrs into Mexico). Things began to change. Though most of the people were friendly, some were not. More than once on a fun evening out we felt we were close to getting mugged. We quickly went from a fun loving tourist to a military ready to fight stance. Not why I go on vacation! Luckily we did not have the problems Swany faced but, we decided the adventure was no longer worth it.

We missed the fun and about 2 years ago decided to go back to Rocky Point, its now popular and only an hour to the border if we needed out in a hurry. It was fun, but we did feel at times we were being watched to close.

We live about 60 miles north of the border so we get a lot of stories on our news. Between those stories and talking to friends in the border patrol drug runners and people smugglers have gotten too bad for me.

I know people who have done it and have not had any problems (lucky in my opinion), but it is only a matter of time until they do. If you go find out as much information as you can about an area you are going to visit, contact the state department to request there information. I hope these facts will change your rmind.

As Swany said, "do with it what you will."


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks Swany

I am very sorry to hear about your expereince and certainly the conduct of the "authorities". I am somewhat familiar with Mexico in terms of threats. I know as a Canadian vacationing in Acapulco I run a great risk of being shot or murdered, as there have been 8 incidents in the last 6 months. My wife and I had an opportunity to fly to Manzanillo and drive up to Melaque , with my brother and his wife often vacation, and I noted just how many RV units were in the immediate area. Certainly from what I have seen and read the closer one stays at a "vacation destination" the greater the threat. Melaque is the "real Mexico" in terms of poverty and services. I've been out there walking the streets sometimes at 900 pm and 0200 am, and the people were great. So I get the 3rd world part, I certainly would prefer to do any travelling in a caravan, hence the question if people on this site routinely go there or know of groups who do.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I copied and pasted the comments and emailed to cousin who is border patrol and is married to Mexican.They now live in Idaho but he is familiar with all of this. If he comments, I will post it.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Swany said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Has anyone experienced travel on the provincial highways of Mexico, looking at trailering (someday soon) to Melaque, Mexico. I have seen rv units there by the dozens (although I did not see any Outbacks though) as there are three rv parks in the immediate area. The highways in and around Melaque to Manzanillo were not exactly shinning stars of infastructure maintenance though. So looking for your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks


I have a little story about Mexico. Do with it what you will. A couple of months ago my oldest son who is 40, was working in El Paso. He decided to take a day trip across the border into Juarez. Two days later I get a call (in Washington) from him telling me that he had been kidnapped and I should wire $5000 or he was going to be put in the trunk of a car and the car was going in the river. I contacted the FBI who said that this is very common in Mexico. As it turns out the FBI isn't nearly as good in real life as they are on tv. We went through a two day ordeal that ended up with me wiring the money and my son being returned 5 days later. I have seen this same thing in the news with numbers as high as $50,000. I guess I got off cheap. I called the Mexican consulate in Seattle to report it to them and they basically blew it off. My son told me that the Mexican police were involved in his kidnapping. Be advised that Mexico is a 3rd world country with a corrupt government. Travel at your own risk.
[/quote]

Just reaffirms my oppinions of Mexico, I have NO desire to ever go there and NEVER will! Everyon that lives there are trying to come here for a reason.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

If you go, you may check with your insurance company to make sure you're covered there. First hubby went there, before we were married, on a "sight-seeing" trip............not a good ending...........car was ruined and he made it back with his camera and suitcase, and THAT was in the early 70's!!








Darlene


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

camping canuks said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Has anyone experienced travel on the provincial highways of Mexico, looking at trailering (someday soon) to Melaque, Mexico. I have seen rv units there by the dozens (although I did not see any Outbacks though) as there are three rv parks in the immediate area. The highways in and around Melaque to Manzanillo were not exactly shinning stars of infastructure maintenance though. So looking for your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks


I think that what fuels the problem is the mass illegal immigration coming here from Mexico. Though our government chooses to do nothing about it (or very little to say the least) it has caused tension between the two countries. It gets down to a personal level and things start happening.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

The only safe place (and even that's questionable) to go in Mexico are the large resorts. They would loose too much business if too many of their guests were robbed/abducted/assaulted. Any place else in Mexico and you're risking your life and property. It is a completely corrupt country where you have just as much to fear from the police as the criminals. There is a guy where I work that was driving and he was hit by a Mexican Federal Police vehicle (confirmed by witnesses). He was injured and of course they blamed him for the accident and wouldn't let him leave the country to get medical care until he paid $50,000 for the damages that he!! caused. The insurance ended up not covering anything and he finally got out of the country but without his truck and after paying for the "damages". Some may disagree but Mexico has nothing to offer that's worth the risk.


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

We haven't been, but I just hear too many sketchy reports. I wouldn't want to travel there really at all, and I definately don't want to take our tt there. I even get a little nervous when we're at places near the border.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I have seen a more than my share of the 3rd world countries in my life time so I have no desire to visit another one. There is so much to see here in the most beautiful country in the world the good old USA. A gal I work with here just got back from a trip to A south American country and while there got mugged and robbed then came home with a virus that shut down her kidney's She almost lost her life more than once and stayed in the Hospital for a couple of weeks. No 3rd world countries for me.


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't know if its int he same area you are interested in, but I have heard of a train trip you can take your rv on.







Maybe that would be safer? Also there is some info on this website

http://www.adventurecaravans.com/mexico/mexico-rving.asp


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> I have seen a more than my share of the 3rd world countries in my life time so I have no desire to visit another one. There is so much to see here in the most beautiful country in the world the good old USA. A gal I work with here just got back from a trip to A south American country and while there got mugged and robbed then came home with a virus that shut down her kidney's She almost lost her life more than once and stayed in the Hospital for a couple of weeks. No 3rd world countries for me.


Ditto, if I never see Venezuela again, it'll be too soon. I took my daughter 11 years ago when she was 18 so she could meet her family ( we left when she was 2) and I hated it as much that time as the previous 3 times.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

To me it seems pretty risky. All I can think of is a outback rolling down the highway with a big target on it.







Watch out for the bandits









Good Luck


----------



## Pakeboy2 (Aug 13, 2005)

Really risky...just visit the border towns and then leave when it gets dark...we really liked Laredo though!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Stay out of mexico, unless you "fit" in, dont go. Its not worth it. TRUST ME, DONT GO!!!! Its just not worth it.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I personally cannot stand Mexico...The only two cities I have been in were Tijuana (once) and Ensenada (5 times for a sailboat race) and I will never go back to either one. I might one day consider Cabo, but that's about it. After reading all of your stories here, it just reaffirms my feelings about that place...disgusting


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/trav...eachtown06.html


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

When we went to Puerta Vallarta a couple years back, we got off the beaten path while out goofin around.. They were hootin at the wife, and we were approched by about 6-8 men. I am 6'4 and 280.. They were dwarfs comparred to me.. lol I made a few moves at them, and gave them some of my friendliest looks.. lol. They turned tail, and so did we!

Learned our lesson.. We stayed where the tourists were for the rest of the trip..

We had fun though, but yep, like others say, stay where the tourists are.

Carey


----------



## wiloran (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm going to be the odd man (or woman) out here and stick up for Mexico travel. Thousands of people from the US and Canada travel there in their RV's every year. Many spend their winters there. The DH and I have driven to the beach towns north of Puerto Vallarta a few times and love it. In fact, we camped on the beach in Chacala (see link posted by Doxie-Doglover-Too). It was a little slice of heaven and I'm sorry to read that condos are taking over. We now own a small house in a little Mexican village and go there as often as possible. It's our retirement dream to spend a few months at our home base there each winter (using our camper van for further exploration) and the rest of the year traveling around the US in our Outback. It's estimated that about 1,000,000 people from the US and Canada are now living there. There may be as many as 20,000 in Puerto Vallarta. Property values are doubling and tripling with the increasing demand. I guess what I'm trying to say is that if it were that bad, or dangerous, 1,000,000 people would be moving back north of the border.

Someone suggested that you just go to the border towns and get out again. That may be the worst thing to do. Yes, there are more problems in the border towns, what you want to do is go in, get through the border towns and start exploring the truly amazing countyside. You can't go to one place, or read a bad story (how often are people killed here in the US - lets all go to V Tech - I hear it's real safe there!) and write off an entire country. Horrible things happen everywhere.

It's not for everyone, it's not as clean as the US and it can be really frustrating trying to get around when you don't know the language, or the customs. And yes, the macho attitude still prevails. But I can remember being a younger woman here (am I showing my age now?) and getting cat calls and whistles as I walked down the street. They really don't mean anything bad by it, it's acceptable behavior in their culture.

This subject usually stirs up a flurry of nasty responses on other boards. I'm not trying to start an argument, just trying to say that there's a lot of us who love traveling in Mexico and the world is one big, wonderful place, with something in it for everyone!


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

wiloran said:


> I'm going to be the odd man (or woman) out here and stick up for Mexico travel. Thousands of people from the US and Canada travel there in their RV's every year. Many spend their winters there. The DH and I have driven to the beach towns north of Puerto Vallarta a few times and love it. In fact, we camped on the beach in Chacala (see link posted by Doxie-Doglover-Too). It was a little slice of heaven and I'm sorry to read that condos are taking over. We now own a small house in a little Mexican village and go there as often as possible. It's our retirement dream to spend a few months at our home base there each winter (using our camper van for further exploration) and the rest of the year traveling around the US in our Outback. It's estimated that about 1,000,000 people from the US and Canada are now living there. There may be as many as 20,000 in Puerto Vallarta. Property values are doubling and tripling with the increasing demand. I guess what I'm trying to say is that if it were that bad, or dangerous, 1,000,000 people would be moving back north of the border.
> 
> Someone suggested that you just go to the border towns and get out again. That may be the worst thing to do. Yes, there are more problems in the border towns, what you want to do is go in, get through the border towns and start exploring the truly amazing countyside. You can't go to one place, or read a bad story (how often are people killed here in the US - lets all go to V Tech - I hear it's real safe there!) and write off an entire country. Horrible things happen everywhere.
> 
> ...


All that being said, it is a corrupt place that stole 5k from me. The only recourse I have is to tell everybody I know.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Beginning in 1978 my parents drove their Airstream trailer from South Dakota, to Bucerias, Mexico, just north of Puerto Vallarta, to spend their winters there At first they stayed at a trailer park right on the beach there. Then they bought a piece of property (a 99 year lease) three blocks from the Bay of Banderas but overlooking the water, it was beautiful. Then they built a house on the property. In late 2005 my folks sold the property because my dad was 82 and had some medical conditions. I was supposed to inherit the place, but somehow I missed out. My dad died almost exactly a year later. Last month, my mom, my wife, my sister and I took a cruise down there (with my sock monkey). So, over those 30 years, I probably went down there 20 times. I never had a problem, and I don't think my folks ever had one they couldn't handle either.

Yes, things are different down there. And yes, bad things do happen. And yes, those bad things get publicity. But the overwhelming majority of folks have absolutely no problem. And that, never makes the news.

So, to change things a little, *can anyone recommend a trailer park or campground in Cabo San Lucas?* The past two Thanksgivings I driven from our home in Oceanside, CA to New Mexico, and that's been about a 2500 mile round trip. I figure I could do that and head for some really warm country instead.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Check out Vagabundos Del Mar. They're a good group that travels extensively in Baja, and they also have a campground in Cabo. You may have to join the club to use the facility. Or heck, join them on one of their group excursions. Safety in numbers.

Jim


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

We just purchased an RV lot in a resort less than two miles from the rio grande. I will walk over one of the bridges into Mexico, but my truck and trailer are not insured to go into Mexico (nor do I have a desire to drive there)

If you go with a trailer, make sure you are insured! It is also a good idea to go with a group "caravan" of orther RV's. There are a few tour companies that specialize in these trips, and the criminals tend to stay away from these groups.


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

This subject usually stirs up a flurry of nasty responses on other boards. I'm not trying to start an argument, just trying to say that there's a lot of us who love traveling in Mexico and the world is one big, wonderful place, with something in it for everyone!
[/quote]

The post seems to have done alittle bit of that







. Although I admit some of the stories posted here are sobering. My brother has rented, and has now bought property in Melaque, North of Manzanillo. It certainly is the real Mexico, from dirt floor poor to the affluent.. all within one block. The people were very friendly, accomodating, and I noted there were no less than 3 rv parks , with on being close to downtown near the ocean. There were some folks from the US West Coast and even some from Texas, but it was packed with Canadians. So I chatted with some of them , and I note most travel down in caravans as everyone suggests. They told me the new provincial highways were brand new and were fine until they travelled towards the coast the roads were not so hot (I can attest to that!) . So I just figured that the folks on this site, may have participated together in such a venture, or perhaps belonged to a caravan group that did. Either way I will want to have alittle more time on my hand as it is about 5 1/2 days to there from where I live. And a bigger truck is necessary







Either way I appreciate everyone's thoughts and insights....


----------



## wiloran (Jul 22, 2006)

Forgive me for my lack of computer skills (don't know how to post a link) but if you go to www.rv.net/forum, they have a category on Mexico RV travel. You'll find tons of information from people who have traveled extensively in Mexico and some who live there year round.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I wish you the best of luck in your quest to Mexico. For *me*, no way I'm heading south of the border! There's too much going on there for my peace of mind.

Maybe the interior is safer, but the border towns, at least along my border with them, are out of control.

Mark


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Interesting story out of San Diego, something to read before going. Kidnappings of U.S. citizens on rise


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

wiloran said:


> Forgive me for my lack of computer skills (don't know how to post a link) but if you go to www.rv.net/forum, they have a category on Mexico RV travel. You'll find tons of information from people who have traveled extensively in Mexico and some who live there year round.


I think I d rather go to Mexico than to RV.net


----------

